# recoil being discontinued?



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

can anyone give varification on this


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Thats accual old news. Horizon the parent company has just about dropped the whole Sportsworks line.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

viper1 said:


> can anyone give varification on this


says so on their own homepage http://www.sportwerksrc.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=SWK1450 

guess it never caught on - but it's a done deal with Sportwerks & Horizon




~ Mac


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

funny just looked at a sept 2008 rc magazine that did a article on the new recoil pro.
why come out with a new car if you plan to discontinue production?
go figure.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Heres a news flash, those books are edited months in advance. Not to mention if you see something new in one look 6 months ahead before you can see it on store shelves.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

viper1 said:


> funny just looked at a sept 2008 rc magazine that did a article on the new recoil pro.
> why come out with a new car if you plan to discontinue production?
> go figure.



Anybody that's relying on getting up-to-date or current info or product reviews from any of the mags, especially rc car action, is going to be a least 6 months behind the rest of the planet.

I remember a recent "World Exclusive" -- and I already had the car, raced it a few weeks, and that was after the local hobby shop had finally received their stock off backorder from the distributor. :tongue:


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Sucks though, that's a big class around here. Hope someone else comes out with something like it. Even a pan that size would be fun.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Rob Mirsky said:


> Sucks though, that's a big class around here. Hope someone else comes out with something like it. Even a pan that size would be fun.


BRPs ARE 1/18TH PAN CARS AND THEY'RE THE MOST FUN YOU'LL EVER HAVE RACING.:woohoo:
ALSO DURATRAX HAS THE VENDETTA TOURING CAR NOW.
http://www.duratrax.com/cars/dtxd15-vendetta-tc/dtxd15-index.html


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Rob Mirsky said:


> Sucks though, that's a big class around here. Hope someone else comes out with something like it. Even a pan that size would be fun.


I'm sure they will still be selling them. Even if they have to send someone to the USA to setup shop


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

DAVON said:


> BRPs ARE 1/18TH PAN CARS AND THEY'RE THE MOST FUN YOU'LL EVER HAVE RACING.:woohoo:
> ALSO DURATRAX HAS THE VENDETTA TOURING CAR NOW.
> http://www.duratrax.com/cars/dtxd15-vendetta-tc/dtxd15-index.html


:thumbsup: on the BRP

and the Dettas are gonna rock in the TC class


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

I was at the I-hobby expo in Chicago and asked the Horizon guys about the sportworks line specifically the Recoil and was told that they are being discontinued but Horizon will provide parts support for like 2 years.

Later,

Mark


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

MDB said:


> I was at the I-hobby expo in Chicago and asked the Horizon guys about the sportworks line specifically the Recoil and was told that they are being discontinued but Horizon will provide parts support for like 2 years.


Is that the parts, some of the parts, or nothing but all the parts so help them God?

_That kind of statement would give me the shivers._


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

The way I understood them it is all the parts but they were kind of vague in their answer. 

To be honest I didn't push for more information as I was trying to decide on what classes to run this upcoming season and after hearing that I made my decision that Recoil will not be one of the classes I will run this season.

Later,

Mark


----------



## BMCALLISTER01 (Nov 26, 2003)

I have a recoil for sale if anyone is interested.

[email protected]


----------

